# emerge @preserved-rebuild in loop ?

## drudox

Salve a tutti .. ho dei problemi riguardo i "rebuild" che richiedono di essere ricompilati (solitamente dopo un update) il problema e` che subito dopo averli ricompilati portage mi chiede di ricompilarli nuovamente .. ovvero dopo aver dato un

```

emerge @preserved-rebuild

```

ottengo questo : (con gli stessi pacchetti appena ri compilati) 

```

>>> x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-435.17 merged.

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

 * Messages for package sys-apps/util-linux-2.34-r2:

 * The mesg/wall/write tools have been disabled due to USE=-tty-helpers.

 * Messages for package sys-libs/glibc-2.29-r4:

 * Applying Gentoo Glibc Patchset 2.29-5

 * 

 * Installation of a symlink is blocked by a directory:

 *   '/lib'

 * This symlink will be merged with a different name:

 *   '/lib.backup.0003'

 * 

 * Messages for package sys-devel/gcc-9.2.0:

 * If you have issues with packages unable to locate libstdc++.la,

 * then try running 'fix_libtool_files.sh' on the old gcc versions.

 * You might want to review the GCC upgrade guide when moving between

 * major versions (like 4.2 to 4.3):

 * https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Upgrading_GCC

 * Messages for package sys-devel/gcc-8.3.0-r1:

 * If you have issues with packages unable to locate libstdc++.la,

 * then try running 'fix_libtool_files.sh' on the old gcc versions.

 * You might want to review the GCC upgrade guide when moving between

 * major versions (like 4.2 to 4.3):

 * https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Upgrading_GCC

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * Regenerating GNU info directory index...

 * Processed 8 info files.

!!! existing preserved libs:

>>> package: sys-libs/glibc-2.29-r4

 *  - /lib/ld-2.29.so

 *  - /lib/ld-linux.so.2

 *      used by /lib32/libc-2.29.so (sys-libs/glibc-2.29-r4)

 *      used by /lib32/libdl-2.29.so (sys-libs/glibc-2.29-r4)

 *      used by /lib32/libm-2.29.so (sys-libs/glibc-2.29-r4)

 *      used by 7 other files

 *  - /lib/libc-2.29.so

 *  - /lib/libc.so.6

 *      used by /lib32/libBrokenLocale-2.29.so (sys-libs/glibc-2.29-r4)

 *      used by /lib32/libSegFault.so (sys-libs/glibc-2.29-r4)

 *      used by /lib32/libanl-2.29.so (sys-libs/glibc-2.29-r4)

 *      used by 367 other files

 *  - /lib/libdl-2.29.so

 *  - /lib/libdl.so.2

 *      used by /lib32/libmemusage.so (sys-libs/glibc-2.29-r4)

 *      used by /usr/lib/clang/8.0.1/lib/linux/libclang_rt.asan-i386.so (sys-libs/compiler-rt-sanitizers-8.0.1)

 *      used by /usr/lib/clang/8.0.1/lib/linux/libclang_rt.scudo-i386.so (sys-libs/compiler-rt-sanitizers-8.0.1)

 *      used by 39 other files

 *  - /lib/libm-2.29.so

 *  - /lib/libm.so.6

 *      used by /usr/lib/clang/8.0.1/lib/linux/libclang_rt.asan-i386.so (sys-libs/compiler-rt-sanitizers-8.0.1)

 *      used by /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/8.3.0/32/libasan.so.5.0.0 (sys-devel/gcc-8.3.0-r1)

 *      used by /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/8.3.0/32/libgfortran.so.5.0.0 (sys-devel/gcc-8.3.0-r1)

 *      used by 19 other files

 *  - /lib/libpthread-2.29.so

 *  - /lib/libpthread.so.0

 *      used by /lib32/libanl-2.29.so (sys-libs/glibc-2.29-r4)

 *      used by /lib32/librt-2.29.so (sys-libs/glibc-2.29-r4)

 *      used by /usr/lib/clang/8.0.1/lib/linux/libclang_rt.asan-i386.so (sys-libs/compiler-rt-sanitizers-8.0.1)

 *      used by 29 other files

 *  - /lib/librt-2.29.so

 *  - /lib/librt.so.1

 *      used by /usr/lib/clang/8.0.1/lib/linux/libclang_rt.asan-i386.so (sys-libs/compiler-rt-sanitizers-8.0.1)

 *      used by /usr/lib/clang/8.0.1/lib/linux/libclang_rt.scudo-i386.so (sys-libs/compiler-rt-sanitizers-8.0.1)

 *      used by /usr/lib/clang/8.0.1/lib/linux/libclang_rt.scudo_minimal-i386.so (sys-libs/compiler-rt-sanitizers-8.0.1)

 *      used by 7 other files

>>> package: sys-libs/pam-1.3.1-r1

 *  - /lib64/libpam_misc.so.0.82.1

 *      used by /bin/login (sys-apps/shadow-4.7)

 *      used by /bin/passwd (sys-apps/shadow-4.7)

 *      used by /bin/su (sys-apps/shadow-4.7)

 *      used by 15 other files

Use emerge @preserved-rebuild to rebuild packages using these libraries

```

e se provo a vedere quali sono i pacchetti che mi chiede di ricompilare scopro che sono esattamente gli stessi appena ricompilati :

```

ghirtoo /home/marco # emerge @preserved-rebuild

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] dev-util/pkgconf-1.6.3:0/3::gentoo  USE="pkg-config -test" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-lang/go-1.12.9:0/1.12.9::gentoo  USE="-gccgo -system-bootstrap" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.11-r2:0/1::gentoo  USE="minizip (split-usr) -static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/sandbox-2.18::gentoo  ABI_X86="(32) (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/compiler-rt-sanitizers-8.0.1:8.0.1::gentoo  USE="clang libfuzzer profile sanitize xray -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/kbd-2.2.0-r2::gentoo  USE="nls pam -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.34-r2::gentoo  USE="cramfs ncurses nls pam readline (split-usr) suid udev unicode -build -caps -fdformat -hardlink -kill -python (-selinux) -slang -static-libs -systemd -test -tty-helpers" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 -python3_5 -python3_7" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXau-1.0.9::gentoo  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.1.3::gentoo  USE="-doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/shadow-4.7::gentoo  USE="acl cracklib nls pam (split-usr) xattr -audit (-selinux) -skey" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libxcb-1.13.1:0/1.12::gentoo  USE="xkb -doc (-selinux) -static-libs -test" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libX11-1.6.8::gentoo  USE="ipv6 -doc -static-libs -test" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXext-1.3.4::gentoo  USE="-doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libvdpau-1.2::gentoo  USE="dri -doc -test" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/glibc-2.29-r4:2.2::gentoo  USE="multiarch (multilib) (split-usr) ssp -audit -caps (-cet) -compile-locales -doc -gd -headers-only -nscd -profile (-selinux) -suid -systemtap -test (-vanilla)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/gcc-9.2.0:9.2.0::gentoo  USE="(cxx) fortran (multilib) nls nptl openmp pch (pie) sanitize ssp vtv (-altivec) -d -debug -doc (-fixed-point) -go -graphite (-hardened) (-jit) (-libssp) -lto -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -pgo -systemtap -test -vanilla" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/gcc-8.3.0-r1:8.3.0::gentoo  USE="(cxx) fortran (multilib) nls nptl openmp pch (pie) sanitize ssp vtv (-altivec) -debug -doc (-fixed-point) -go -graphite (-hardened) (-jit) (-libssp) -mpx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -pgo -systemtap -test -vanilla" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-435.17:0/435::gentoo  USE="X acpi driver kms multilib tools -compat -gtk3 -static-libs -uvm -wayland" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

Total: 18 packages (18 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] No       

Quitting.

```

da cosa dipende questo comportamento ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Che profilo hai selezionato?

----------

## drudox

questo : 

```
[5]   default/linux/amd64/17.0/desktop (stable) *
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

```
 * Installation of a symlink is blocked by a directory:

 *   '/lib'

 * This symlink will be merged with a different name:

 *   '/lib.backup.0003'

 * 
```

Questo e' strano, puoi postare l'output del comando ls -l /?

----------

## antonellocaroli

Credo di essere incappato nello stesso problema, piú o meno.

ho sempre questo messaggio

```
 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

!!! existing preserved libs:

>>> package: sys-libs/pam-1.3.1-r1

 *  - /lib64/libpam_misc.so.0.82.1

 *      used by /bin/login (sys-apps/shadow-4.7)

 *      used by /bin/passwd (sys-apps/shadow-4.7)

 *      used by /bin/su (sys-apps/shadow-4.7)

 *      used by 15 other files

Use emerge @preserved-rebuild to rebuild packages using these libraries
```

do emerege @preserved-rebuild

ricompila

```
[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.34-r2 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/kbd-2.2.0-r2 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/shadow-4.7 

```

sembra che vada a buon fine....ma poi mi ripropone di nuovo lo stesso messaggio....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Hai provato a ricompilare il pacchetto sys-libs/pam?

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Hai provato a ricompilare il pacchetto sys-libs/pam?

 

Grazie, era propio quello che stavo provando...e ha risolto....   :Very Happy: 

----------

## drudox

scusa il ritardo ... ecco l'output 

```

~ » ls -l /                                                                            marco@ghirtoo

totale 84

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  4096  3 set 10.33 bin

drwxr-xr-x   3 root root  4096 20 ago 19.53 boot

drwxr-xr-x  18 root root  4580  3 set 11.56 dev

drwxr-xr-x  84 root root  4096  3 set 10.34 etc

drwxr-xr-x   5 root root  4096 23 ago 12.04 home

drwxr-xr-x  11 root root  4096 22 ago 20.51 lib

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  4096  2 set 08.32 lib32

drwxr-xr-x   7 root root  4096  2 set 08.32 lib64

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root     5  2 set 08.32 lib.backup.0000 -> lib64

drwx------   2 root root 16384 20 ago 15.14 lost+found

drwxr-xr-x   3 root root  4096 21 ago 08.19 media

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  4096 18 ago 23.53 mnt

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  4096 22 ago 17.13 mnt2

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root   386 20 ago 15.19 mount.sh

drwxr-xr-x   7 root root  4096 23 ago 08.38 opt

dr-xr-xr-x 237 root root     0  2 set 18.28 proc

drwx------   8 root root  4096  3 set 10.24 root

drwxr-xr-x  18 root root   640  2 set 18.28 run

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  4096  2 set 08.32 sbin

dr-xr-xr-x  12 root root     0  2 set 18.28 sys

drwxrwxrwt   6 root root  4096  4 set 09.04 tmp

drwxr-xr-x  15 root root  4096 21 ago 13.08 usr

drwxr-xr-x   9 root root  4096 20 ago 18.22 var

```

questo :

```

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root     5  2 set 08.32 lib.backup.0000 -> lib64

```

e` stato creato durante la creazione di uno stage4 con tar ...

----------

